# xanax and antianxiety cause dp/dr numbness



## TheUniversalistArtist (Jul 22, 2010)

I am convinced, as of, officially right now that...

antianxiety medications, while helpful with panic, actually worsen the numbness and dp/dr..that it actually blocks the emotional sensory system.

I am trying to ween myself off of it, I already can acknowledge the mild flutterings of emotion again.

Panic, be damned, [email protected]#@$%&#


----------



## Kpanic (Sep 12, 2010)

TheUniversalistArtist said:


> I am convinced, as of, officially right now that...
> 
> antianxiety medications, while helpful with panic, actually worsen the numbness and dp/dr..that it actually blocks the emotional sensory system.
> 
> ...


I would not say it affects all people like that. Some folks on here are actually helped by benzos. It all has to do with how you are wired, that is why so many meds are on the market. My Xanax actually helps my DR.


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

TheUniversalistArtist said:


> I am convinced, as of, officially right now that...
> 
> antianxiety medications, while helpful with panic, actually worsen the numbness and dp/dr..that it actually blocks the emotional sensory system.
> 
> ...


Most mood control medications do have a blunting effect for the majority. Your observation on benzos is common. In general that is the purpose of them. SSRI are similar and long-term use is emotionally blunting and has wrecked a number of relationships.

That is why, if possible, that medications be used short term in order to regain balance and then slowly taper off. Often with medication, part of your body or brain needs it and part doesn't. Finding the balance of benefit versed side effects takes time. And with any amount taken, the brain adjusts for it so change fluctuates over time. Be sure to wean slowly.

*I would not say it affects all people like that. Some folks on here are actually helped by benzos. It all has to do with how you are wired, that is why so many meds are on the market. My Xanax actually helps my DR.*

Like Kpanic, my DR is helped with Xanax, Valium, Klonopin, Gabapentin and especially Sinemet. These improve vision and thinking. Most would be sedated but they give me energy. My DR is actually a brain injury and it was necessary to take large amounts of Gabapentin. Only recently have I been able to reduce it to a low dosage. At the high dose it slowed my emotional work. My DP is past abuse and is being resolved by feeling blocked emotions and learning to integrate them. Obviously blunting interferes with this.

Hope that you continue to progress with resolving DP.


----------



## Kpanic (Sep 12, 2010)

Visual Dude said:


> Most mood control medications do have a blunting effect for the majority. Your observation on benzos is common. In general that is the purpose of them. SSRI are similar and long-term use is emotionally blunting and has wrecked a number of relationships.
> 
> That is why, if possible, that medications be used short term in order to regain balance and then slowly taper off. Often with medication, part of your body or brain needs it and part doesn't. Finding the balance of benefit versed side effects takes time. And with any amount taken, the brain adjusts for it so change fluctuates over time. Be sure to wean slowly.
> 
> ...


Funny thing when I took Gabapentin was that I felt really drunk all the time, it was like DR times 100 but in the drunk kind of way - make sense? I had to stop taking it. According to the PI sheet it says it may make you drowsy..... it should read possibly make you drunk off your ass.


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

Kpanic said:


> Funny thing when I took Gabapentin was that I felt really drunk all the time, it was like DR times 100 but in the drunk kind of way - make sense? I had to stop taking it. According to the PI sheet it says it may make you drowsy..... it should read possibly make you drunk off your ass.


Gabapentin is a funny animal. Most find it sedating (and drunkening). I started it for its effect as a mild anti-seizure. Didn't make me drunk. As my need has gone down, then there was some increased/new DR symptoms at higher doses. This is gone at moderate (600mg/day) dosages. Below 300mg the drunkness starts up and it is difficult to sleep.


----------

